# Fs: Ultra Green Monti Frags ($5)



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling several frags to pay off my new addiction... .

Pick up in PoCo this Friday n weekend or meet up @ JL this Saturday noon.

Aussie War Coral - $10 each All sold.
Bright Green Monti - $5 - $10. Fresh cut pieces ($10-$20 depends on size)









Greenish Palys - $5 each (6-8 polyps) Both Sold.
Red/Pinkish Acan - $20 (2 heads)








Side views

















Green Acan - $10 (2 heads). Sold!









Neon Blasto -$20 (Single head). pending...
The frag in the front. Purple rim, neon green center. Looks awesome under actinic!









Duncan - $30 (5 heads). Sold.









Also have a huge frag of Idaho Grape Monti on tile - $20 (3"x2"). Sold.. Color doesn't look as nice as it should be (Dark Purple!) under my PC light.

Added Zoas n Palys Frags (Fruitloop, Hawaiian Sherbert, Fire n Ice, Sunflower, Dark Green Palys from O.C....)
$5-$15

These ones are Sold!: 
Row-1 (Back): From left, #1,3,6. 
Row-2 (Middle): #1,2. 
Row-3: #1
Row-4 (Front): #1

Back Row: $5
Middle 2 Rows: $10
Front Row: 
Fruitloops - 7 polyps (Left). $15
Red/Pinkish Acan - 2 heads (Right). $20









Under 454 Actinic









Close-up Pic.


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

John,

I'll take the Neon Blasto -$20 (Single head)


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

MOLOTO said:


> John,
> 
> I'll take the Neon Blasto -$20 (Single head)


OK, it is yours!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Frag zoas!! lazy lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Frag zoas!! lazy lol


Yeah I will... Send me your wish list. Lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Yeah I will... Send me your wish list. Lol


Omg will b much faster to send u what I don't want lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Omg will b much faster to send u what I don't want lol


I will PM you once I find out what I can frag. Hopefully tonight... hopefully...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Aussie War Coral - $10 each 1 pending, 2 left.

Green Acan - $10 (2 heads). pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold 1 war coral frag. Large piece is pending. One frag still available. Meeting up at JL this Sat. noon (12pm).


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Duncan is pending pick up. Fragged some zoas n palys last night. Will post some pics once they open up.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Open open open


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Duncan, Grape Monti, 2 Paly Frags Sold. Added more zoas / palys.

Back Row: $5
Middle 2 Rows: $10
Front Row: 
Fruitloops - 7 polyps (Left). $15
Red/Pinkish Acan - 2 heads (Right). $20


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

3/4 Fruitloop frags are pending...

These ones are pending: 
Back (Row-1): From left, #1,3,6. 
Middle (Row-2): #1,2. 
(Row-3): #1. 
Front (Row-4): #1

Back Row: $5
Middle 2 Rows: $10
Front Row: 
Fruitloops - 7 polyps (Left). $15
Red/Pinkish Acan - 2 heads (Right). $20


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All war corals are either pending or sold.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

These ones are still available. Only a small frag of Fruitloop left.

Back Row: $5
Middle 2 Rows: $10
Front Row: Red/Pinkish Acan: $20


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Not much left, good job Bad Influence


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Not much left, good job Bad Influence


Let me know if you are interested in more. I will give u discount. Lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> Let me know if you are interested in more. I will give u discount. Lol


I am moving to chilliwack now


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I am moving to chilliwack now


I can bring them to work n meet you in Aldergrove. Not too far from Chilliwack... You might have to consider moving to Hope, or Merritt.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> I can bring them to work n meet you in Aldergrove. Not too far from Chilliwack... You might have to consider moving to Hope, or Merritt.


Yeah maybe the okanagan will work better mmmm or maybe closer to the border lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Added several Bright Green Monti Frags. Most are $10 ea. plus couple of smaller ones for only $5!!!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Middle row: middle and right frags are pending. 



JTang said:


> These ones are still available. Only a small frag of Fruitloop left.
> 
> Back Row: $5
> Middle 2 Rows: $10
> Front Row: Red/Pinkish Acan: $20


Middle row: middle and right frags are pending.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Red acan is pending. Only a few Zoa/palys left. Top Row: $10. Small Fruitloop: $5



















This ? LPS frag. $15









Bright Green Monti 
Small Frags: $5
Large one:. $10


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Acan is gone...


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was getting happy that I haven't seen this new ones but then I just did  u bad influence lol


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be unloading them at JL within the next few days. Come grab them if you are interested or u will have to pay JL's price! Lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Anything I didn't get last time? Can u pm me the names of the ones I got also pleeeease


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Anything I didn't get last time? Can u pm me the names of the ones I got also pleeeease


PM'd you...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

All Zoa & Palys Frags are Sold. Still have some Bright Green Monti available. $5 each.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i know our scheduals didnt work last time but if you are ever in the n.delta area let me know what you got im sure i would take a bunch and pay for gas if needed


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

dino said:


> i know our scheduals didnt work last time but if you are ever in the n.delta area let me know what you got im sure i would take a bunch and pay for gas if needed


N. delta? I thought u live in Chilliwack!? I was meeting up with someone at Rogers on Father's Day!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ya i work in delta 6-3 normally mon-friday my works kinda close to rogers its nordel and river road


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Starting a new thread with some new frags so closing this one.


----------

